# What do you wear to sleep?



## lavender (May 10, 2006)

I wear PJs or some old comfy home clothes.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 10, 2006)

comfy pjs and loose t-shirts! sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxy!


----------



## Becka (May 10, 2006)

my big fluffy terry housecoat. i am always freezing !!


----------



## fickledpink (May 10, 2006)

nothing for most of the year, sweats when it's cold


----------



## dentaldee (May 10, 2006)

my birthday suit!!!!!


----------



## KellyB (May 10, 2006)

I buy mens 4x Hanes t-shirts. They are perfect as sleepshirts when you're not trying to be sexy


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* my birthday suit!!!!! Woo-Hoo!! Me too!


----------



## eightthirty (May 11, 2006)

Lately it's been whatever the heck I fall asleep in, but normally a pair of terry drawstring shorty shorts and a tee!


----------



## girl_geek (May 11, 2006)

Simple silk chemises.... Sexier than my previous sleepwear of pajama pants and t-shirts but just as comfortable (since they're not the skin-type kind, but more loose and flowy), so hubby and I are both happy


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 11, 2006)

Panties... sometimes a tank top too.


----------



## bluebird26 (May 11, 2006)

comfortable pajamas


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 11, 2006)

panties and a tank top i cant sleep with anything big, like tshirt, sweats and i dont sleep with socks no matter how cold cause i cant fall asleep with them on!!! i turn too much and feel like i'm gonna choke.


----------



## mac-whore (May 11, 2006)

Usually just panties


----------



## robertc (May 11, 2006)

Night shirts.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 11, 2006)

depends on the weather:

summer: usually nothing

fall: bra/underwear and a pair of lounge shorts or pants

winter: lounge clothes

spring: (same as fall)


----------



## KimC2005 (May 11, 2006)

usually some shorts and a cami or tanktop


----------



## buttercup972 (May 11, 2006)

pajama pants and a t-shirt


----------



## Marisol (May 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *buttercup972* pajama pants and a t-shirt Same... in the summer when it gets really hot just a tshirt.


----------



## blackmettalic (May 11, 2006)

Cotton shirts and pants or shorts.


----------



## aninatolosa (May 11, 2006)

Some ripped shirts that i cant let go and boxers shorts.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lavender* I wear PJs or some old comfy home clothes. Ditto.


----------



## Leony (May 11, 2006)

Satin sleep wear, nighty, PJ or just shirt lol


----------



## kaeisme (May 11, 2006)

An oversized tee...


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 11, 2006)

Sometimes sweats and big tees! Sometimes it's just panties and tee or ribbed tank!


----------



## SierraWren (May 11, 2006)

Depending on the weather, I wear sweatpannts and a t-shirt, or just a tank top &amp; underwear.


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 11, 2006)

Silk or cotton chemise, a tank and yoga pants, panties and a tank top. Just depends on my mood or the weather.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (May 11, 2006)

underwear and a tank top


----------



## Aquilah (May 11, 2006)

In the summer maybe a cami &amp; shorts or PJ bottoms. In the winter, a shirt and sweatpants. Regardless as to the weather/season, I always wear socks! Can't help it! Some nights I'll wear a chemise or nice silky night gown... Whenever I'm pregnant, it's more comfortable to only wear panties to sleep....


----------



## jennycateyez (May 11, 2006)

jogging pants and a tee, but lately been wearing just a shirt and panties.


----------



## lavender (May 12, 2006)

Wow I didn't know that so many people slept in their "birthday suits"! I just feel too uncomfortable....and I feel cold easily. Even in summer I need to cuddle into my comforter!


----------



## Mina (May 12, 2006)

yea depends on weather...I sleep with ... Chemise cuz it's so hot now...my God!...FLORIDA....


----------



## Jennifer (May 12, 2006)

tshirt and pajama pants!


----------



## MACGoddess (May 12, 2006)

lol, I have to sleep in my birthday suit bc the sheer massiveness of the body heat that comes off of Rob would kill me if I had clothing on to sleep in! I easily get warm in our apartment, so I definitely have to be in the "altogether" to sleep, that way, I can stay cool even with a heater sleeping next to me.


----------



## LVA (May 12, 2006)

It depends on the weather. I can't wear enuf sweaters in the winter .. but in the summer ...it gets so hot here !!

... undie and tank ... or .... nuttin LoL ....


----------



## susanks1 (May 12, 2006)

Victorias Secret cami pajamas


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 12, 2006)

Depends on the weather but usually I get too cold so definitely some pj pants and big enough t-shirt to keep me warm.


----------



## monniej (May 12, 2006)

cotton tank dresses are the best!


----------



## Maja (May 12, 2006)

Depending on the weather. In winter: PJs, because I'm always cold. In the summer: nothing or an tank and boxer short undies.


----------



## mehrunissa (May 14, 2006)

I'm intrigued by the idea of sleeping nekkid, but I LOVE finding pretty pajama bottoms so much, I couldn't give them up. So usually, I sleep in satin PJ bottoms and a soft tank.


----------



## Tesia (May 14, 2006)

i usually wear pjs and a tee. in the summertime i wear shorts and a tank top.


----------



## Pauline (May 15, 2006)

(giggle) i wear either my long nighty or pj's. Mostly pj's though. I have a good collection of PJ as i love cotton ones with teddy's!


----------



## michal_cohen (May 15, 2006)

pjs

but sometimes a shirt and shorts


----------



## charish (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lavender* I wear PJs or some old comfy home clothes. ditto.


----------



## blondie703 (May 30, 2006)

underwear, shirt


----------



## mimiboo (May 30, 2006)

My 4 for $10 'I




NYC' T-shirts you get on those street stands in NYC......XXL

perfect - cheap and cool....


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 30, 2006)

big baggy t-shirt and comfy pajama pants


----------



## Maude (May 30, 2006)

I have plenty of PJs from La Senza and Victoria's Secret - gotta love the USA



. Usually, in summer I wear shorts and a cami, and in winter I wear a l/s shirt and long pants.


----------



## michko970 (May 31, 2006)

loose shirt and boxers


----------



## jass (May 31, 2006)

either knickers, boxers, or nothing. I don't like wearing tops to bed. I find them constricting during the night.


----------



## lynda (May 31, 2006)

cotton nightie


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 31, 2006)

T-shirt and shorts


----------



## tashbash (May 31, 2006)

I usually sleep naked but sometimes for fun I wear my little short boxers and a cami. My husband looooooves those


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

it all depends on the season. during the fall and winter, i'll wear

sweats and a t-shirt. in the spring and summer i wear surgeon

scrub bottoms( i have a family member who is a dr.) and a t-shirt.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jun 1, 2006)

With the NYC"s humid in the summer - just underwear + cotton cami


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

during the fall &amp; winter i wear sweats and a t-shirt. in the spring and summer i wear surgeon scrub bottoms(family member is a dr.) and a t-shirt.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd usually wear silky or loose pajama bottoms w/ a tanktop, or an old basic t-shirt or graphic shirt w/ a Cambodian sarong, or my Thai pajamas.


----------

